# My sister wants in on this. :)



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey all, My sister (well, sister-in-law really but I've known her since we were 15 and 18) is a photographer, went to school but was never interested in 'people' photography until my recent trash the dress shoot. So she gave it a try and wants to know how did she do. I helped her some with setting up the shots and settings on the camera for some but mostly she took the reins. Some are OOF but other than that she did WAY better than I did for my first portraits!

I post it here in the professional gallery only because she is wanting to get good at this and join me in my, at the moment, teeny, tiny business. I am wondering what you guys feel about partners and if any of you have them. 
Anyhow here are the pics. Don't make fun of the uncomfortable, chubby subject! 

1






3




4




5





6


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 4, 2007)

1 and 3 are my favorites - I love the green constrasting with the red hair.   

As far as partnership goes, if you want a formal partnership, I'd advise you get a formal partnership agreement in writing, detailing how you would deal with transferability of ownership, profits, expenses, and liabilities, including legal action as well as how to dissolve the partnership.  You wouldn't need to set up an LLC or other corporate entity, but if you are in this full-time, I would consider it - talk to your tax peeps about the benefits of an LLC, if you decide to move in that direction.  Good luck!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

#3 is hands-down my favorite of the bunch.  Very well done.  #2 has lots of potential but it's OOF...so toss it.

As for partnerships...they do have their benefits but they can also add unnecessary strain on a small & growing business.  My suggestion would be to have her subcontract with your business or something like that.  That way, you still have control over the decision making of 'your' business.  You can & should work together...but at least you won't fold up the company over an argument on the color of the font of the business cards...or something stupid like that.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 4, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> My suggestion would be to have her subcontract with your business or something like that.



Good points, but be aware that for legal liability purposes, this set-up can very easily be construed as a partnership in court, whether it is or not.  Photography isn't a high-liability business, though, so while that's probably not at the _top_ of the list of priorities, it should be somewhere on the list.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 4, 2007)

Stella - thanks for the input and advice.  If I make any moves as far as sharing business with her it won't be for a whole as she isn't ready yet but that is great advice for when the time comes and she is comfortable enough with portraits.  The things you mention are good to know for then.  

Big Mike - Oh cool, number three is the one I like too...  A quad had just driven through that creek and it made a perfect path with those leaves to go right around a subject and it wasn't so dark right then so the reflection was awesome.  I'm babbling.  But anyhow I see what you mean about the subcontracting.  That is a good idea.  I do like to work with her because she is such a creative person and it's nice to have a person there to help with everything whereas when you're alone it can get tough.  But I don't know how to pay her... a percentage?  I have no idea.  Guess I should figure that out!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 4, 2007)

~Stella~ said:


> Good points, but be aware that for legal liability purposes, this set-up can very easily be construed as a partnership in court, whether it is or not. Photography isn't a high-liability business, though, so while that's probably not at the _top_ of the list of priorities, it should be somewhere on the list.


 

I will definately figure all of that out before taking any steps, I didn't think about that.  Thanks again.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 4, 2007)

You could probably zap that issue as far as models by having them sign a short statement that they understood the relationship along with their release (you could even combine the docs, I suppose), but as to third parties, obviously that wouldn't work.  Plus, like a release, it's not going to be effective as to minors and whatnot.  Just throwing that out.  It's one of those things that will probably never be an issue, but you just never know.  If you carry liability insurance, you'd need to figure out coverage as well.


----------



## J.Ed (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't make fun of the uncomfortable, chubby model! 

I,for one, would rather see a "real world" model than the anorexic waifs that are portrayed as the ideal body type.

As to her comfort, she knew the job was dangerous when she took it!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 4, 2007)

Kathi, I love shot #3.  I think the reddish hair and the look on the girls face is just perfect.  I also love the reflection of the dress in that shot too.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am not a fan of the smearing of the mud on oneself for some reason.....it just doesnt give it an appealing look to me......that being said I like your other shots and #3 with her reflection is great!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 4, 2007)

these are all pretty good, but 2 is unusable. It's not sharp and has camera shake that would be plain as day in a print.


----------



## heip (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nicely done!! 3 & 4 rock!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 4, 2007)

3 is beautiful!


----------



## AprilRamone (Sep 4, 2007)

#3 is the best one, hands down

As far as the model being chubby?  Only the model herself would say that when it's obvious that she has a normal looking body!  Is this you?


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 4, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> #3 is the best one, hands down
> 
> As far as the model being chubby? Only the model herself would say that when it's obvious that she has a normal looking body! Is this you?


 
April I am glad you recognized that I was talking about me!
Ha, ha yes it is me! I thought that I made it obvious in the original post but looking back I can see how that may not have been so clear! OOPS SORRY! I would never, ever call another girl chubby - everyone probably thought, MAN what a jerk! Here, I was talking about myself that way - never another!

Thanks to everyone for the comments, and yes I agree number 2 is unuseable but compositionally I told her it was great aside from the cut off toes. 
 She did so well her first time out, a few kinks to work out and she'll need to practice a bunch - NEVER with me again though! LOL
I started my new diet yesterday but on a good note I love my new hair color even more.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 5, 2007)

J.Ed said:


> I,for one, would rather see a "real world" model than the anorexic waifs that are portrayed as the ideal body type.
> 
> As to her comfort, she knew the job was dangerous when she took it!


 
I agree with J.Ed. There is nothing "chubby" about the model here. I much prefer to see normal looking models vs. stick figures.  Very impressive work by your sister in law. And very impressive modeling abilities kathi! A girl of hidden talents, I see. My favorites are #1 and #3. I also like the piercing eyes in #4. Excellent series. 

NJ


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 5, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> I agree with J.Ed. There is nothing "chubby" about the model here. I much prefer to see normal looking models vs. stick figures. Very impressive work by your sister in law. And very impressive modeling abilities kathi! A girl of hidden talents, I see. My favorites are #1 and #3. I also like the piercing eyes in #4. Excellent series.
> 
> NJ


 
Haha thanks.  I won't be doing that again any time soon.  It wasnt as bad as I thought it would be but the bugbites - woo!  And it's embarassing or something for me BUT I thought if I am going to be taking pictures of people, what better way to know how to direct someone than to put yourself in that position?  KWIM?

She did do well!  Much better than my first portraits!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all.....YOU ARE A HOTTIE!!!
Secondly, the shots are very very good.
Last-Gotta be careful with partnerships, especially with family.  Make sure all the money is split, and I'm talking out of pocket stuff.
But overall, the images are very well done, and if you can luck out an make a partnership work, your life will be much easier.


----------



## heip (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm one of the thick ones, didn't catch on that you were the model. DUH!
I agree with elsapet...you ARE a Hottie!!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 5, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> First of all.....YOU ARE A HOTTIE!!!
> Secondly, the shots are very very good.
> Last-Gotta be careful with partnerships, especially with family. Make sure all the money is split, and I'm talking out of pocket stuff.
> But overall, the images are very well done, and if you can luck out an make a partnership work, your life will be much easier.


 
Ha! You're silly.    But thank you. 

And yes she did pretty well, we're going out again this weekend and she will help a lot and shoot some and since it won't be me in the pics I can help her more with composition,  there were some I didn't show where she cut off toes, fingers and the top of my head.  
And yes, the out of pocket stuff needs to be split too if we do this but I still am not sure how this will work.  I think we can do it together but maybe just as a team not a partnership.  Does that make any sense?  She wants to shoot adults and I want to shoot kids.  But we don't want to do two whole separate businesses.  There's a lot to think about but I have a while... I don't exacly have people knocking down my door for photos now, y;know. 
Thanks for the comments!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 5, 2007)

heip said:


> I'm one of the thick ones, didn't catch on that you were the model. DUH!
> I agree with elsapet...you ARE a Hottie!!


 

You all are making me blush.  Stop that.


----------



## tallbell (Sep 8, 2007)

You know what really boils my blood, when people say that they are chubby, when really its just a bad mental position on body image. Kathi, you are absolutely gorgeous, a great photographer, and like elsaspet said... A hottie. So grab some confidence, its free!  PS === I love the composition, lighting and angelic sweet smile with such a picturesque background, and the seductive eyes with the mud in 4. Good job sis,  My sis loves my photos too... I told her she could scrapbook them... HAHAHA


----------



## ryyback (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree--you are a "Hottie"-:hugs:

#3 is my fav hands down.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 8, 2007)

tallbell said:


> You know what really boils my blood, when people say that they are chubby, when really its just a bad mental position on body image. Kathi, you are absolutely gorgeous, a great photographer, and like elsaspet said... A hottie. So grab some confidence, its free! PS === I love the composition, lighting and angelic sweet smile with such a picturesque background, and the seductive eyes with the mud in 4. Good job sis, My sis loves my photos too... I told her she could scrapbook them... HAHAHA


 
Oops, didn't mean to boil your blood.   I've just really never been too comfortable with myself even since i was a little kid and usually a picture of me is either with a hand up in front of my face ot sticking my tongue out. Everyone gets irritated with me over it.  It's just an annoying trait. 
This past spring I lost 30 pounds but now I'm 'stuck' at the weight I am and it's frustrating, so I think I'm still self conscious.
Thanks for the comments, they mean a lot.  I already knew this place was great for learning photography... never expected to gain confidence from it! :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 8, 2007)

ryyback said:


> I agree--you are a "Hottie"-:hugs:
> 
> #3 is my fav hands down.


 

Thanks so much :blushing:.  Number three is my favorite one as well.  But that's mostly because I love the background... it looks like fairy land or something.


----------



## craig (Sep 9, 2007)

Classic work. It is really important not to post photos by other photographers.

Love & Bass


----------



## vandecarr (Sep 9, 2007)

You have given me an idea.

How about a little kid doing this kind of dress trashing? Especially if they have a flower girl dress or something along those lines.

Any kid would LOVE to play in the mudd or a little creek and make a mess of themself.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 9, 2007)

craig said:


> Classic work. It is really important not to post photos by other photographers.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
Oh this I understand completely.  However she has given me permission, as we worked as a team.  She has no access to the internet and rather than signing up for an account just to post photos this one time, I did it for her.
Also I set up most of the shots and I set the camera for her.  She learns through doing, not by reading so mme showing her the settings and why was helpful to her.  Didn't mean to offend anyone by posting picks that were not my own... But she's a Radcliffe too and it seems like we have decided to do this together with her just for now helping until she gets more comfortable with composition. 
Thanks for taking the time to comment.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 9, 2007)

vandecarr said:


> You have given me an idea.
> 
> How about a little kid doing this kind of dress trashing? Especially if they have a flower girl dress or something along those lines.
> 
> Any kid would LOVE to play in the mudd or a little creek and make a mess of themself.


 

I have seen those before and they are totally awesome! Adorable  - Go for it! 
I'm going to do one with a nine year old girl but it'll be not so mean looking, more fairltale-like.  I wanna see yours when you do them!


----------



## neea (Sep 9, 2007)

#1 and #3 are my favs.
I also really like the post in #6. It's very... delicate or something.
You're so gorgeous!

I love this new trend of trashing nice dresses!! I can't wait to do this with my best friend but we need a photographer first (anyone in edmonton or calgary?  )


----------



## vandecarr (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey,

Here is another idea for this dress trashing thing.

I am planning to do this with a few people and I found this place online where you can get these iron on things to put onto the dress that will be used and they are awesome and inexpensive (notice I didn't say cheap, they work really good).

Here is a link to the site I found. It should take you right to the decal/iron on page.

http://www.dritz.com/brands/fashionembellishments/index.php


----------



## AprilRamone (Sep 10, 2007)

neea said:


> #1 and #3 are my favs.
> I also really like the post in #6. It's very... delicate or something.
> You're so gorgeous!
> 
> I love this new trend of trashing nice dresses!! I can't wait to do this with my best friend but we need a photographer first (anyone in edmonton or calgary?  )


 
I think BigMike is in Edmonton, and I could've swore he posted on another thread about wanting to do one of these Dress Trashing sessions.  (If that's not true, my bad!)


----------



## emogirl (Sep 10, 2007)

LOVE 3 & 6..you should too...#3 is hot~!!  You look fantastic...the shots are superb!


----------

